# heres a link to some of the work I have done,I really like carving trees out of trees



## fancyfirewood (Jul 10, 2011)

https://sites.google.com/site/timfancyfirewoodspiering/


----------



## cowboyvet (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice work and nice website.


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree . Very nice


----------

